# NEEDED: GK henchmen, Chimeras, autocannons dread arms, inqusitors :have: paypal



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Long title, long line of wants

So here it goes:

4 plasma warrior acolytes (guardsmen will suffice)

3 melta warrior acolytes (same)

18 warrior acolytes with hotshot lasguns

5 pyskers

Inqusitor with daemonblade (inq with sword will do even converted)

Inqusitor coteaz

2 chimera's 

1 jokerao weaponsmith

any dread autocannon arms (converted maybe?)


I have cash or paypal


----------



## Rakaziel (May 17, 2011)

I have some WHFB spirits, could be useful as psykers.


----------

